# Alabama Redfish Kill--PSA



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Sad sight to see and it's strange that it always seems to be just large reds (sometimes the catfish mixed in). I've seen it multiple times here but have never heard a very clear answer. A friend just sent me these photos from the fort. There was however still some large healthy schools feeding off the beaches this past weekend.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hate to see another one of these large red kills again. Seriously wish someone would do some actual conservation in mobile bay and hold some of the neighbors to the north of the delta, or hell some of the coastal cities accountable for their discharge. The bay was so awesome to fish as kids but now I can’t muster the gut to even eat anything from it…hopefully the fall season won’t feel the effects of this one too bad. Happy pompano and cobia season!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Very strange. I was just reading in the Drake that there's a chemical in tires that will kill coho very quickly and happens after storm water run off. But the same chemical doesn't kill Chum salmon.

I wonder if there's an odd situation occurring here?


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Baykeeper is about the only one doing anything and they stay on top of it as best they can


----------

